# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  DUA - GANJUL ARSH (Benefits)

## ayaz_cool

Salaam!!! 
Dua Ganjul Arsh
One day Sayyidina Rasuli Akram Sall Allahu alaihi wa Aalihi wa Sallim was sitting in the Masjid and Hazrat Jibreel Alaihi Salaam brought this Dua' to Rasulullah Sall Allahu alaihi wa Aalihi wa Sallim. The riwaaya of this Dua' is very long. The gist of the isnaad is given. 
Hazrat Jibreel Alaihi Salaam said that in addition to a lot of Fadhaail [favors] in this Dua', the reciter gets three things from Allahu ta 'ala. Firstly, Allah Subhaana Hoo gives him rizq [livelihood] from the ghayb [unknown sources], and thirdly, whoever recites this Dua' his enemies will not be able to overcome him. He will be superior to them. The person who does jihad will have the upper hand. He goes on a journey, he will come back with all his things. He will be safe from the shaat of shaytaan na'oootho Billahi min ash shaytanir rajeem. He will be safe from all the bad things and insects and other things on earth and al the bad things in the skies. If a person writes this Dua' out and drinks it using rain water, he will get help for various diseases. If a person suffers from an unknown illness for which the worldly doctors can find no cure and he writes it [with permission of a True Shaykh or his Khalifa etc.] with Zafran [saffron] and washes it and drinks it for twenty one [21] days he will get health from that Bi Ithnillah. If he doesn't have children, he will get children with the help of this Dua'. 


Once a criminal was to be beheaded. He was brought before the Sultan in Madinatul Munawwarah and given the death penalty. The executioner tried his sword three times but was unable to kill him. He then tried drowning him unsuccessfully. He tried several ways to kill him to no avail. The Sultan then asked the criminal why the executioner was unable to execute him. The criminal informed the Sultan that he had a Ta'weez, Dua Ganjul 'Arsh and that from the barakah of the Kalaam [words] of this Dua' Ganjul 'Arsh Allahu Subhaana Hoo was saving him. The ruler took this Ta'weez from him, freed him and used to recite Dua' Ganjul 'Arsh from that time on. 
extract taken from The Benefits of Dua' and Darood

----------


## ayaz_cool

*the translierated version.*

you can read the translierated version.

Bismillahir Rahmanir Raheem

LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL MALIK UL QUDOOS
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL AZIZ UL JABBAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL RAUF UR RAHEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL GHAFOOR IR RAHEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL KAREEM IL HAKEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL QAWI IL WAFI
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL LATEEF IL KHABEER
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL SAMAD IL MA'BOOD
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL GHAFOOR IL WADOOD
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL WAKEEL IL KAFEEL
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL RAQEEB IL HAFEEZ
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL DAEM IL QAEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL MUHI UL MUMEET
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL HAYYUL QAYYUM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL KHALIQ IL BAARI
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL ALI IL AZEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL WAHID IL AHAD
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL MOMIN IL MUHAIMIN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL HASEEB IS SHAHEED
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL HALEEM IL KAREEM 
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL AWAL IL QADEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL AWAL IL AKHIR 
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL ZAHIR IL BAATIN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL KABEER IL MUTA'AL
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL QAZI IL HAJAAT
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL REHMAN IR RAHEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA RABBIL ARSHIL AZEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA RABBI AL AALA
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL BURHAN IL SULTAN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AS SAMI IL BASEER
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL WAHID IL QAHAAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL ALEEM IL HAKEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AS SATTAR IL GHAFAAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AR REHMAN ID DAYYAN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL KABEER IL AKBAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL ALEEM IL ALLAM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AS SAFI IL KAAFI
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AZEEM IL BAQI
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AS SAMAD IL AHAD
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA RABIL ARDE WAS SAMAAEY
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL KHALIQ IL MAKHLOOK
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA MAN KHALAQ AL LAILE WAN NAHAAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL KHALIQ IR RAZZAQ
LA ILAHHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL FATTAH IL ALEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL AZEEZ IL GHANI
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL GHAFOOR IS SHAKOOR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL AZEEM IL ALEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA ZIL MULKE WAL MALAKOOT
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA ZIL IZZATE WAL AZMATE
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA ZIL HAIBATE WAL QUDRATE
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA ZIL KIBRIYA E WAL JABAROOT
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AS SATTAR IL AZEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL ALIM IL GHAIB
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL HAMEED E WAL MAJEED
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL HAKEEM IL QADEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL QADIR IL SATTAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AS SAMI IL ALEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL GHANI IL AZEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL ALAM IS SALAM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL MALIK IN NASEER
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL GHANI IR RAHMAN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL QAREEB IL HASANAAT
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AS SABOOR IS SATTAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL KHALIQ IN NOOR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL GHANI IL MOJIZ
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL FADIL IS SHAKOOR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL GHANI IL QADEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA ZIL JALAL IL MUBEEN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL KHALIS IL MUKHLIS
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AS SADIQ IL WAED
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL HAQ IL MUBEEN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA ZIL QUWATIL MATEEN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL QAWI IL AZIZ
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL ALLAM IL GHOYOOB
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL HAYYIL LA YAMOOT
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AS SATTAR IL AYOOB
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL MUSTA'AN IL GHAFOOR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA RABBIL ALAMEEN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AR REHMAN IS SATTAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AR RAHEEM IL GHAFAAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL AZEEZ IL WAHAB
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL QADIR IL MUKTADIR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA ZIL GHUFRAN IL HALEEM
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL MALIK IL MULK
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL BARI IL MUSAWWIR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL AZIZ IL JABBAR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL JABBAR IL MUTAKABBIR
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN ALLAHI AMMA YASI FUN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL QUDOOS IS SUBOOH
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA RABBIL MALAEKATI WAR ROOH
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHANA ZIL ALA E WAN NA'AMA E
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL MALIK IL MAQSOOD
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO SUBHAN AL HANNAN IL MANNAN
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO ADAM SAFI ULLAH
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO NOOH E NAJI ULLAH
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO IBRAHIM KHALIL ULLAH
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO ISMAEL ZABI ULLAH
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO MUSA KALEEM ULLAH
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO DAWOOD KHALIFA TULLAH
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO EISA ROOH ALLAH
LA ILAHA ILLAL LAHO MUHAMMAD UR RASOOL ALLAH
WA SALLAL LAHO ALA KHAIRI KHALKIHI WA NOORI ARSHI HI
AFDALIL AMBIYA HI WAL MURSALEENA HABEEBINA WA SAYYIDINA
WA SANADINA WA SHAFI INA WA MAULANA MUHAMMADIN
WA ALA AALIHI WA ASHAABIHI AL MUNTAJABEENA BI REHMATIKA
YA AR HAMAR RAHEEMIN

Wa'alaykum 'Assalam wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuhu

----------


## entertainonly

I was looking for this for some time. jazakallah khair

----------


## amin_talkin

Thanks For This DUA May Allah Give U Paradise

----------


## zqrthr

jazakallah khair brother

----------

